# Esta / Ésta - tilde



## Reyna

¿Me pueden explicar cuándo lleva *esta* un acento y cuándo no?


----------



## Artrella

Reyna said:
			
		

> ¿Me pueden explicar cuándo lleva *esta* un acento y cuándo no?




La palabra "esta" *lleva tilde * cuando funciona como _pronombre demostrativo_.

_"ésta es mi casa", "ésta es mi hija"._

Cuando funciona como _adjetivo demostrativo_, no lleva tilde.

_"Esta casa es muy antigua"  "Esta pregunta es muy difícil"_


----------



## belén

Y también:

Está - tercera persona del presente de indicativo del verbo "estar"
María está contenta
María is happy.


----------



## jacinta

"Mira, te voy a mostrar cuál es mi casa.  Es ésta, la blanca."

"¿Cuál, ésta, la que está en la esquina?"

"Sí, ésa."

Porque estás hablando de una casa específica, puedes reemplazar la casa con ésta y ésa, un pronombre.


----------



## ojyram

Here is a silly but very effective way to remember when to put an accent on demonstrative words--this, that, these, those (ésta, ése, aquél, and all their forms) 

Demonstrative adjective example:
Juan tiene *esta pluma*. 
Juan has this pen.
(No accent, because esta is an adjective sitting peacefully beside its noun (pluma).

Demonstrative Pronoun Example
Juan tiene *ésta.* 
Juan has this.
(Accent, because ésta is a pronoun and has kicked "pluma" out of the sentence!)

Denonstrative pronouns (this that these those) get accents. Why? Because when the pronoun takes the place of the noun, the pronoun kicks the noun right out of the sentence. (Picture the mean little pronoun with tiny feet and big boots kicking the noun (pluma) out of the sentence.) A little piece of the noun breaks off when it is kicked and that little piece stays behind as an accent. So, demonstrative pronouns have accents! 

It is very silly, but you will always remember to accent the pronouns!


Special note:  There are three demonstrative pronouns (esto, eso, aquello) which do not get accents.
Why? Well you can see they end in nice, round, soft o's.... so they cannot bump or kick the noun hard enough to break a piece off!

Mean ole' pronouns, kicking the nouns out of the sentences!

My dad taught me to make up silly stories to make remembering easier, but if you prefer, you can just memorize it all!


----------



## funnydeal

jacinta said:
			
		

> "Mira, te voy a mostrar cuál es mi casa.  Es ésta, la blanca."
> 
> "¿Cuál, ésta, la que está en la esquina?"
> 
> "Sí, ésa."
> 
> Porque estás hablando de una casa específica, puedes reemplazar la casa con ésta y ésa, un pronombre.



Una pequeña corrección "esa" no lleva tilde (accent mark)

Pero los ejemplos de "ésta" y "está" son muy buenos


----------



## Philippa

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Una pequeña corrección "esa" no lleva tilde (accent mark)


  Not wanting to disagree or anything, but....
Isn't Jacinta's example 'ésa' a pronoun and so needs as accent?
ese,-a adj dem that
     esos,-as, those
*é*se,-a pron dem m,f that one
*é*sos,-as, those (ones)
Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise

Saludos
Philippa


----------



## jmx

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Una pequeña corrección "esa" no lleva tilde (accent mark)


Me temo que Philippa tiene razón. Esto es lo que dice esta página (http://www.dat.etsit.upm.es/~mmonjas/acentos.html) :



> los pronombres _éste_, _ésta_, _ése_, _ésa_, _aquél_ y _aquélla_, así como sus plurales, llevan tilde para diferenciarlos de los determinantes equivalentes.
> los determinantes _este_, _esta_, _ese_, _esa_, _aquel_ y _aquella_ y sus plurales no llevan tilde nunca.


  Por si te sirve de consuelo, Funnydeal, posiblemente yo me haya dejado ese acento cientos de veces.

And now for you students of spanish, a warning : we native speakers of spanish are usually *very bad* at writing accents properly.


----------



## Philippa

jmartins said:
			
		

> Me temo que Philippa *tiene* razón.


I've wandered away from the joys of the subjunctive for a second and....
Shouldn't it be 
Me temo que Philippa *tenga* razón.
 Temer que... is on my list of subjunctive needing phrases. Or are you sure that I'm right so you don't need to use the subjunctive?!!!!  
Anyway, thanks jmartins!
Philippa


----------



## jmx

Philippa said:
			
		

> I've wander away from the joys of the subjunctive for a second and....
> Shouldn't it be
> Me temo que Philippa *tenga* razón.
> Temer que... is on my list of subjunctive needing phrases. Or are you sure that I'm right so you don't need to use the subjunctive?!!!!
> Anyway, thanks jmartins!
> Philippa


You're right :
Me temo que X tiene razón -> establishes a fact
Me temo que X tenga razón -> not completely sure, or simply you want to be less blunt (which means I was blunt ;-) ).


----------



## funnydeal

jmartins said:
			
		

> Me temo que Philippa tiene razón. Esto es lo que dice esta página (http://www.dat.etsit.upm.es/~mmonjas/acentos.html) :
> 
> Por si te sirve de consuelo, Funnydeal, posiblemente yo me haya dejado ese acento cientos de veces.
> 
> And now for you students of spanish, a warning : we native speakers of spanish are usually *very bad* at writing accents properly.



Aprecio la información

*Esa/ese/eso* no lleva tilde en general, la RAE establece que SÓLO cuando existe anfibología, es decir cuando se le puede dar mas de una interpretación, (por ejemplo "de" y "dé")  Por el momento el único caso que se me ocurre es que se aplique a "ese" ya que se puede confudir "ése" con la fónetica de la letra "s" = ese

*RAE:

ese 2, sa, so. * 
 (Del lat. ipse, ipsa). 

 1. pron. dem. Designa lo que está cerca de la persona con quien se habla, o representa y señala lo que esta acaba de mencionar. U. las formas m. y f. c. adj. y c. s. 

*ORTOGR. En este último caso escr. con acento cuando existe riesgo de anfibología. Ése quiero.* 

 2. pron. dem. Pospuesto al nombre, tiene a veces valor despectivo. No conozco al hombre ese. 

 3. pron. dem. U. en femenino, designa la ciudad en que está la persona a quien nos dirigimos por escrito. Llegaré a esa dentro de ocho días. 

 4. pron. dem. U. como sustantivo en diversas frases donde tiene un significado impreciso de ocasión, vez, situación, jugada, o equivale a un sustantivo sobrentendido. ¿Ahora me vienes con esas? 

 5. pron. dem. U. en neutro, equivale a veces a lo mismo. Eso se me da que me den ocho reales sencillos que una pieza de a ocho.


----------



## Willia

Hola a todos:

He leído todo el hilo de este tema, pero no contesta mi pregunta.

Si yo muestro algo a alguien y el digo: ¿Qué es esto? aquí esto ¿lleva tilde?

Gracias


----------



## Soy Yo

Willia, no te quejes. No me parece que hiciste una pregunta antes.

No, no lleva tilde. "Esto", "eso" y "aquello" NUNCA llevan tilde. Estos tres son PRONOMBRES neutros.

Las otras posibilidades son:

este estos éste éstos
ese esos ése ésos
aquel aquellos aquél aquéllos

esta estas ésta éstas
esa esas ésa ésas
aquella aquellas aquélla aquéllas

Las formas que llevan la tilde son pronombres. Las que no la tienen son adjetivos.


----------



## Willia

Hola Soy yO.. gracias por tu respuesta.  Parece que me expresé mal.. en realidad no hice una pregunta antes.  Lo que quise decir es que después de leer todo el hilo no encontré una respuesta a lo que estaba buscando (hoy día), pero ya tú me aclaraste.. muchas gracias
Willia


----------



## InMotion

Creo que la equivalencia en realidad sería:
This, that = esta/e, esa/e...
This one, that one = ésta/e, ésa/e...
No??


----------



## Tobus

jmartins said:


> You're right :
> Me temo que X tiene razón -> establishes a fact
> Me temo que X tenga razón -> not completely sure, or simply you want to be less blunt (which means I was blunt ;-) ).



Corrección:
Temo que X tenga razón.


----------



## horusankh

Tobus said:


> Corrección:
> Temo que X tenga razón.


Hola:

Esto significa algo diferente:

"Me temo que tiene/tenga razón" significa algo así como: "con pesar concluyo/admito/digo que tiene/tenga razón"

Pero "temo que tenga razón" significa "tengo miedo de que tenga razón".

Saludos.


----------



## Tobus

Es transitivo, normalmente pronominal, con el sentido de ‘sospechar o pensar que [algo malo] sucede, ha sucedido o sucederá’: _«¡Ya me lo temía! Están acá, otra vez»_ (Plaza _Cerrazón _[Ur. 1980]); _«Mucho me temo que no podrás asistir»_ (Rossardi _Visita _[Cuba 1997]).
* FUENTE: RAE*

O sea que:  "me temo que X tenga razón" quiere decir "sospecho que X tenga razón".

"Me temo que Philippa tiene razón": Está mal usar "me temo" en ese caso, ya que sospecha algo pero que no es nada malo.
*"Sospecho que algo malo sucede: Philippa tiene razón" (mal)

*Saludos.


----------



## roanheads

Philippa,
Another complication " temerse " the verb in pronominal form, when it signifies" regret", usually takes the indicative. " Me temo que he cometido un error "  I fear ( or regret ) that I have made a mistake.

Cheers !


----------



## Mariarayen

Reyna lee a Funnydeal que te explico la normativa actual. Antes llevaban acento cuando eran pronombres, pero ya no, ahora solo lleva acento cuando hay riesgo de anfibología, que son casos muy contados.
Esta es mi casa :  Pronombre *sin acento*
Esta casa es mía : Demostrativo *sin acento*


----------



## molina92

"sin ánimo de meterme en éstas conversaciones"

¿Está bien empleada, en este caso, la tílde de "éstas conversaciones"?

Gracias de antemano, ¡gran foro! 
Un saludo


----------



## elencl

Tobus said:


> Es transitivo, normalmente pronominal, con el sentido de ‘sospechar o pensar que [algo malo] sucede, ha sucedido o sucederá’: _«¡Ya me lo temía! Están acá, otra vez»_ (Plaza _Cerrazón _[Ur. 1980]); _«Mucho me temo que no podrás asistir»_ (Rossardi _Visita _[Cuba 1997]).
> *FUENTE: RAE*
> 
> O sea que: "me temo que X tenga razón" quiere decir "sospecho que X tenga razón".
> 
> "Me temo que Philippa tiene razón": Está mal usar "me temo" en ese caso, ya que sospecha algo pero que no es nada malo.
> *"Sospecho que algo malo sucede: Philippa tiene razón" (mal)
> 
> *Saludos.




Hola. Como nativa española os puedo decir lo siguiente: La frase "Me temo que X tiene razón" es perfectamente correcta y es retórica: sabemos que tiene razón, y que tenga razón no es del todo positivo, quizá, por ejemplo, porque nosotros hemos descubierto que estábamos equivocados. Lo de "Me temo que X tenga razón" no se puede usar, en todo caso sería "Temo que X tenga razón", y ahí mostramos preocupación por una posibilidad que no es del todo cierta para nosotros.


----------



## elencl

Artrella said:


> La palabra "esta" *lleva tilde *cuando funciona como _pronombre demostrativo_.
> 
> _"ésta es mi casa", "ésta es mi hija"._
> 
> Cuando funciona como _adjetivo demostrativo_, no lleva tilde.
> 
> _"Esta casa es muy antigua" "Esta pregunta es muy difícil"_



No es así, en ninguno de estos casos lleva tilde.


----------



## loudspeaker

elencl said:


> No es así, en ninguno de estos casos lleva tilde.



El mensaje de Artrella es del año 2005. Creo que por entonces sí existía esa regla que menciona.


----------



## jlcgaso

loudspeaker said:


> El mensaje de Artrella es del año 2005. Creo que por entonces sí existía esa regla que menciona.



Dices que eres solamente una estudiante de español, pero sabes cosas que muchos hispanohablantes desconocen. ¡Buen trabajo!

Y sí, tienes razón. A partir de 2010 es cuando se deja de usar la tilde diacrítica en los demostrativos.


----------



## loudspeaker

jlcgaso said:


> Dices que eres solamente una estudiante de español, pero sabes cosas que muchos hispanohablantes desconocen. ¡Buen trabajo!
> 
> Y sí, tienes razón. A partir de 2010 es cuando se deja de usar la tilde diacrítica en los demostrativos.



Gracias pero lo mío no tiene mérito,  teniendo en cuenta que las páginas de la RAE están en 'mis favoritos',  y las consulto con frecuencia. 
Por ejemplo,  esta:


http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000018.nsf/(voAnexos)/arch8100821B76809110C12571B80038BA4A/$File/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm


----------



## elencl

loudspeaker said:


> El mensaje de Artrella es del año 2005. Creo que por entonces sí existía esa regla que menciona.



Perdonad pero esos casos nunca han llevado tilde. La tilde se ponía cuando el pronombre sustituía al nombre. Por ejemplo: "Mi casa está en una colina. Al otro lado de ésta hay un riachuelo".


----------



## elencl

elencl said:


> Perdonad pero esos casos nunca han llevado tilde. La tilde se ponía cuando el pronombre sustituía al nombre. Por ejemplo: "Mi casa está en una colina. Al otro lado de ésta hay un riachuelo".


----------



## elencl

Y también efectivamente se ponía para aclarar el sentido de la frase cuando podía dar lugar a confusión, (esto es la tilde diacrítica), pero enningún caso ocurre esto con la frase "Esta es mi casa", o "esta es mi hija"

Os copio como era:
*Versión antigua de las reglas de acentuación de los demostrativos:*
En la inmensa mayoría de los casos es correcto escribir los demostrativos sin tilde.
En español tenemos tres series de demostrativos:
(1) Este – esta – esto – estos – estas
(2) Ese – esa – eso – esos – esas
(3) Aquel – aquella- aquello – aquellos – aquellas
Los demostrativos pueden funcionar como adjetivos o como pronombres. Cuando funcionan como adjetivos, modifican a un sustantivo:
(4) Quiero _esa camisa_
Cuando funcionan como adjetivos, nunca se acentúan.
Cuando son pronombres, desempeñan la función de un nombre o, para ser más exactos, de un sintagma nominal completo:
(5) Quiero _esa_
Cuando funcionan como pronombres, algunos de ellos (no todos) puede ser obligatorio acentuarlos (en la práctica, casi nunca). Para empezar, nunca llevan tilde las formas neutras:
_Esto – eso – aquello_ nunca se acentúan
¿Por qué? Nunca puede haber confusión con las formas neutras porque solo pueden ser pronombres. Podemos escribir:
(6) Esto es increíble
Lo que no podemos hacer nunca es combinar esa forma del demostrativo con un nombre: _esto árbol_.
El resto de las formas pronominales solo es obligatorio acentuarlas si se puedan confundir con la forma adjetiva y dar lugar a interpretaciones erróneas, por ejemplo:
(7a) Matilde dejó a ese tonto
(8a) Matilde dejó a ése tonto
La tilde nos indica que tenemos que interpretarlas así, respectivamente:
(7b) Matilde abandonó a ese tonto
(8b) A ese Matilde lo dejó tonto
Hasta aquí, en teoría, todo está muy bien. En la práctica, lo que hay que hacer es redactar de forma más clara. Las oraciones (7a) y (8a) tenemos que leerlas dos veces para enterarnos de lo que nos están diciendo. En cambio, (7b) y (8b) se entienden a la primera.
No hay más casos obligatorios. Cuando los demostrativos se utilizan como pronombres sin dar lugar a ambigüedad, el acento es facultativo, es decir, queda a nuestro criterio el ponerlo. Sin embargo, es preferible no hacerlo. Cuando hay dos posibilidades correctas, y una es más sencilla, se prefiere la sencilla.
En resumen, si tenemos una tilde en un demostrativo, hay que leer otra vez esa oración. Si la tilde no es obligatoria, es mejor quitarla; y si lo es, es mejor rehacer la oración.


----------



## Fleckchen

ojyram said:


> Here is a silly but very effective way to remember when to put an accent on demonstrative words--this, that, these, those (ésta, ése, aquél, and all their forms)
> 
> Demonstrative adjective example:
> Juan tiene *esta pluma*.
> Juan has this pen.
> (No accent, because esta is an adjective sitting peacefully beside its noun (pluma).
> 
> Demonstrative Pronoun Example
> Juan tiene *ésta.*
> Juan has this.
> (Accent, because ésta is a pronoun and has kicked "pluma" out of the sentence!)
> 
> Denonstrative pronouns (this that these those) get accents. Why? Because when the pronoun takes the place of the noun, the pronoun kicks the noun right out of the sentence. (Picture the mean little pronoun with tiny feet and big boots kicking the noun (pluma) out of the sentence.) A little piece of the noun breaks off when it is kicked and that little piece stays behind as an accent. So, demonstrative pronouns have accents!
> 
> It is very silly, but you will always remember to accent the pronouns!
> 
> 
> Special note:  There are three demonstrative pronouns (esto, eso, aquello) which do not get accents.
> Why? Well you can see they end in nice, round, soft o's.... so they cannot bump or kick the noun hard enough to break a piece off!
> 
> Mean ole' pronouns, kicking the nouns out of the sentences!
> 
> My dad taught me to make up silly stories to make remembering easier, but if you prefer, you can just memorize it all!



Entonces, la frase "en una escuela tan vacio que esta," 'esta' no lleva un tilde, ?porque el nombre está todavía en la frase? Gracias


----------



## WizardDani

Los pronombres demostrativos nunca llevan acento desde la última reforma ortográfica, a no ser que haya riesgo de ambigüedad, lo cual es poco probable y muy rebuscado.



Fleckchen said:


> Entonces, la frase "en una escuela tan vacio que esta," 'esta' no lleva un tilde, ?porque el nombre está todavía en la frase? Gracias



Como digo, no lleva tilde nunca, esté o no en la frase.

http://www.rae.es/consultas/el-adverbio-solo-y-los-pronombres-demostrativos-sin-tilde


----------



## _SantiWR_

WizardDani said:


> Los pronombres demostrativos nunca llevan acento desde la última reforma ortográfica, a no ser que haya riesgo de ambigüedad, lo cual es poco probable y muy rebuscado.



Creo que esa fue la penúltima. La última es que no llevan nunca tilde.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

Ahora estoy un poco confundida. Acabo de leer un libro en que pone:


Caridad no llegó a ver la resignada sonrisa de la monja.
-Escucha- dijo esta-...

Yo habria puesto "ésta" con Tilde porque se refiere a la "monja". Pero según los cambios de la RAE también puedo decir "esta" sin tildo o me equivoco? Ahora después de leer todo eso en este hilo estoy muy confundida.
Gracias con antelación.

saludos



Daniela


----------



## Peterdg

Hola.

Según las nuevas reglas de la RAE, siempre se puede prescindir de la tilde en "este/esta/esto/ese/esa/eso/aquello/aquella" y sus plurales.

No obstante, hay mucha gente, entre otro yo, que seguimos escribiendo la tilde ya que la manera en la que la RAE ha formulado la regla, en nuestra opinión, sigue admitiendo la tilde en los pronombres demostrativos, como es el caso en tu ejemplo.

Conclusión: en la frase que pusiste, según la nueva regla, no hay que poner la tilde en "esta" pero no es un error ponerla.


----------



## Pinairun

DanielaKlein said:


> Ahora estoy un poco confundida. Acabo de leer un libro en que pone:
> 
> Caridad no llegó a ver la resignada sonrisa de la monja.
> -Escucha- dijo esta-...
> 
> Yo habr*í*a puesto "ésta" con *t*ilde porque se refiere a la "monja". Pero según los cambios de la RAE*,* *¿*también puedo decir "esta" sin tild*e* o me equivoco? Ahora después de leer todo eso en este hilo estoy muy confundida.
> Gracias *anticipadas*





> [...] los pronombres demostrativos, sin tilde
> 
> [...] los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, funcionen como pronombres (_Este es tonto; Quiero aquella_) o como determinantes (_aquellos tipos, la chica esa_), no deben llevar tilde según las reglas generales de acentuación, bien por tratarse de palabras bisílabas llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s_, bien, en el caso de _aquel,_por ser aguda y acabar en consonante distinta de _n_ o _s_.
> Aun así, las reglas ortográficas anteriores prescribían el uso de tilde diacrítica en [...] los pronombres demostrativos para distinguirlos [...] de los determinantes demostrativos, cuando en un mismo enunciado eran posibles ambas interpretaciones y podían producirse casos de ambigüedad, como en los ejemplos siguientes: [...] _¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? _(_aquéllos _es el sujeto de la oración), frente a _¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?_ (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso, y _aquellos_ acompaña al sustantivo _libros_).
> Sin embargo, ese empleo tradicional de la tilde[...]en _los pronombres demostrativos _no cumple el requisito fundamental que justifica el uso de la tilde diacrítica, que es el de oponer palabras tónicas o acentuadas a palabras átonas o inacentuadas formalmente idénticas, ya que [...] los demostrativos son siempre palabras tónicas en cualquiera de sus funciones. Por eso, a partir de ahora se podrá prescindir de la tilde en estas formas incluso en casos de ambigüedad.* La recomendación general es, pues, la de no tildar nunca estas palabras.*
> [...]"


----------



## Julvenzor

Antes de la reforma se distinguía entre demostrativo (sin tilde) y pronombre (con tilde): _dijo *ésta*_
Hace un par de años, los miembros de la RAE decidieron "luchar" por un español asequible para todo el mundo. Entonces dijeron (más o menos): "Vamos a ayudar a los desfavorecidos y aquéllos carentes de cultura por la España franquista. Liberemos a los pobres niños de perder puntos y más puntos en los exámenes a causa de no saber ortografía. ¡Copiemos hasta la última grafía inglesa y parecerá un idioma moderno! ¡Viva España!

Actualmente, no lleva tilde ningún pronombre: esta, este, estos, estas, ese, esa, esos, esas, aquel, aquella, aquellos, aquellos. Tampoco cuando "solo" actúa como adverbio, decisión unánime para reeconciliarnos así con nuestros prójimos mexicanos.

En fin, a este ritmo, yo ya he perdido la fuerza de enseñar cuándo y dónde poner tildes; especialmente las difíciles: *diacríticas*. Temo que dentro de unos pocos años acabe la RAE por prescindir de todas.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## SevenDays

DanielaKlein said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Ahora estoy un poco confundida. Acabo de leer un libro en que pone:
> 
> 
> Caridad no llegó a ver la resignada sonrisa de la monja.
> -Escucha- dijo esta-...
> 
> Yo habria puesto "ésta" con Tilde porque se refiere a la "monja". Pero según los cambios de la RAE también puedo decir "esta" sin tildo o me equivoco? Ahora después de leer todo eso en este hilo estoy muy confundida.
> Gracias con antelación.
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Daniela



La RAE no pone este tipo de acento en sus documentos, y recomienda al mundo hispano no hacerlo. Nada más. Nosotros podemos adoptar la recomendación, o no, y si no aceptamos la recomendación, no cometemos ningún error, pues la tilde diacrítica en los pronombres demostrativos siempre ha sido parte de nuestra lengua. O sea, perfectamente puedes decir "dijo *é*sta". Algo distinto es "dijo esta monja", ya que ahora "esta" funciona como adjetivo, y va sin tilde.
Saludos


----------



## S.V.

¿Sigue escribiendo la tilde en _eso_, _esto_ y _aquello_, señor Dg.? _Dónde fuera_, y les venga a usted y semejantes otros; que perdone sus pecados.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Peterdg

S.V. said:


> ¿Sigue escribiendo la tilde en _eso_, _esto_ y _aquello_, señor Dg.? _Dónde fuera_, y les venga a usted y semejantes otros, por sus pecados.
> 
> Un cordial saludo


No señor S.V., pero sí en sus plurales. (si son pronombres)

Es mi índole de holgazán; no puedo hacer nada.


----------



## Amapolas

Y yo por holgazana adopté el uso sin tilde. Un trazo menos. O una tecla menos. 
Pero sí continúo acentuando el adverbio sólo, porque aquí está muy mal mirado el no hacerlo.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Julvenzor said:


> Antes de la reforma se distinguía entre demostrativo (sin tilde) y pronombre (con tilde): _dijo *ésta*_
> Hace un par de años, los miembros de la RAE decidieron "luchar" por un español asequible para todo el mundo. Entonces dijeron (más o menos): "Vamos a ayudar a los desfavorecidos y aquéllos carentes de cultura por la España franquista. Liberemos a los pobres niños de perder puntos y más puntos en los exámenes a causa de no saber ortografía. ¡Copiemos hasta la última grafía inglesa y parecerá un idioma moderno! ¡Viva España!
> 
> Actualmente, no lleva tilde ningún pronombre: esta, este, estos, estas, ese, esa, esos, esas, aquel, aquella, aquellos, aquellos. Tampoco cuando "solo" actúa como adverbio, decisión unánime para reeconciliarnos así con nuestros prójimos mexicanos.
> 
> En fin, a este ritmo, yo ya he perdido la fuerza de enseñar cuándo y dónde poner tildes; especialmente las difíciles: *diacríticas*. Temo que dentro de unos pocos años acabe la RAE por prescindir de todas.
> 
> Un saludo cordial.



¿Dos años? Hace más de cincuenta años que la RAE viene recomendando que en el 99'9% de los casos estas palabras no deben tildarse. Ahora simplemente se ha pasado al 100% de los casos, pero es evidente que los que hasta ahora han ignorado la recomendación lo van a seguir haciendo. Estos cambios requieren tiempo porque la mayoría nos atenemos a lo que aprendimos de niños, pero en cualquier caso esto no es un capricho pasajero de la RAE.


----------



## Julvenzor

_SantiWR_ said:


> ¿Dos años? Hace más de cincuenta años que la RAE viene recomendando que en el 99'9% de los casos estas palabras no deben tildarse. Ahora simplemente se ha pasado al 100% de los casos, pero es evidente que los que hasta ahora han ignorado la recomendación lo van a seguir haciendo. Estos cambios requieren tiempo porque la mayoría nos atenemos a lo que aprendimos de niños, pero en cualquier caso esto no es un capricho pasajero de la RAE.




Soy andaluz (¿o somos?): para mí "un par" puede llegar a ser cincuenta años perfectamente. 

No me parecen lógicas las medidas que la RAE lleva tomando desde hace medio siglo. Si ridículo me resulta eliminar una tilde diacrítica útil (yo al menos noto un énfasis en la función de pronombre: dijo ésta), últimamente están superándose vertiginosamente con "1 000 000 000". Ahora, los traductores están incorporando dichos cambios "numéricos" a los distintos juegos (Playstation, por ejemplo) y qué cosa más fea el ver una separación de más de dos centímetros en el televisor. Ante la falta de acuerdo, ¿no habría sido más fácil dejar libertad para que cada quien use el punto y la coma ya sea como signo de millar o signo decimal?


Un saludo cordial.


----------



## S.V.

Solo como futura referencia, el énfasis en estas palabras se da indiferentemente de su función como pronombre; así, tanto en _ésta_ como en _esta mujer_ puede volverse tónica. Se ha mencionado porque, junto a la falta de ambigüedad, ello sería la razón que ha dado la RAE para tales cambios; ya que incluso como diacrítica la tilde representa una variación en el volumen de la palabra, una distinción entre formas átonas y tónicas.


----------



## lasangre

ojyram said:


> Here is a silly but very effective way to remember when to put an accent on demonstrative words--this, that, these, those (ésta, ése, aquél, and all their forms)
> 
> Demonstrative adjective example:
> Juan tiene *esta pluma*.
> Juan has this pen.
> (No accent, because esta is an adjective sitting peacefully beside its noun (pluma).
> 
> Demonstrative Pronoun Example
> Juan tiene *ésta.*
> Juan has this.
> (Accent, because ésta is a pronoun and has kicked "pluma" out of the sentence!)
> 
> Denonstrative pronouns (this that these those) get accents. Why? Because when the pronoun takes the place of the noun, the pronoun kicks the noun right out of the sentence. (Picture the mean little pronoun with tiny feet and big boots kicking the noun (pluma) out of the sentence.) A little piece of the noun breaks off when it is kicked and that little piece stays behind as an accent. So, demonstrative pronouns have accents!
> 
> It is very silly, but you will always remember to accent the pronouns!
> 
> 
> Special note:  There are three demonstrative pronouns (esto, eso, aquello) which do not get accents.
> Why? Well you can see they end in nice, round, soft o's.... so they cannot bump or kick the noun hard enough to break a piece off!
> 
> Mean ole' pronouns, kicking the nouns out of the sentences!
> 
> My dad taught me to make up silly stories to make remembering easier, but if you prefer, you can just memorize it all!




Esa regla ya no es válida...
Ahora no se usa tilde en este.
http://www.rae.es/consultas/el-adverbio-solo-y-los-pronombres-demostrativos-sin-tilde


----------



## donge

Artrella said:


> La palabra "esta" *lleva tilde * cuando funciona como _pronombre demostrativo_.
> 
> _"ésta es mi casa", "ésta es mi hija"._
> 
> Cuando funciona como _adjetivo demostrativo_, no lleva tilde.
> 
> _"Esta casa es muy antigua"  "Esta pregunta es muy difícil"_



NUNCA 

copio y pego de la RAE (la que limpia y da esplendor) 

Sin embargo, ese empleo tradicional de la tilde en el adverbio _solo y los pronombres demostrativos _no cumple el requisito fundamental que justifica el uso de la tilde diacrítica, que es el de oponer palabras tónicas o acentuadas a palabras átonas o inacentuadas formalmente idénticas, ya que tanto _solo_ como los demostrativos son siempre palabras tónicas en cualquiera de sus funciones. Por eso, a partir de ahora se podrá prescindir de la tilde en estas formas incluso en casos de ambigüedad. La recomendación general es, pues, la de no tildar nunca estas palabras.


----------



## Aviador

Me parece que aquí se mezclan dos cosas bien diferentes: la tonicidad y la categoría gramatical las palabras. Más bien, la segunda determina la primera, no al revés.
La tilde diacrítica, según aprendí de niño, sirve para diferenciar las palabras escritas según su categoría gramatical, ya que es una ayuda para determinar su significado cuando leemos. Nada tiene que ver en esto la tonicidad. La tonicidad se percibe cuando la oímos, eso no es problema, pero, ¿cómo interpretamos una palabra cuando leemos? El papel y la pantalla no nos transmiten prosodia alguna. Si alguien nos dice "Comotomaste" detectamos en la prosodia de quien habla la información necesaria para interpretar lo que dice, pero si ponemos esa oración por escrito, debemos agregar información que ayude a entender su significado. Esa ayuda son la puntuación y las tildes diacríticas: _¿Cómo tomas té?_ Ya, no era _Como tomaste_ ni _¿Cómo tomaste?_
Dejemos la tonicidad donde corresponde, en la lengua oral, y mantengamos la tilde diacrítica en la escritura para poder leer con certeza, sin tener que gastar energía en deducir si lo que vemos escrito debe llevar tal o cual prosodia ni tener dudas respecto de su significado.
Parece que la decisión de la RAE se preocupa sólo de cómo ponemos por escrito lo que decimos y no de cómo interpretamos lo que leemos.


----------



## S.V.

Y que _dí_ de _dar_ lleve tilde (no de _decir_), que _fué_ de _ser_ también (no de_ ir_), _vén_ de venir (no de _ver_), _són_ para la nota, _éra_ para el período y _séd_ para el imperativo. Etcétera.

Pero es que ''_¿Cómo tomas té?, digo_'' y ''_¿Cómo tomas?, te digo_'' suenan distinto pa cualquiera. Y si la persona no escucha, decimos _TÉ_ más fuerte y queda claro.


----------



## Amapolas

Como dijo alguien más arriba, la RAE da una _recomendación_ para el uso de la tilde en los demostrativos y en solo/sólo. La decisión de usarlos o no es de cada uno. 

Por otra parte, los diacríticos ya casi no existen. Y muchos monosílabos que sí se solían acentuar en el siglo XIX, han perdido el acento a lo largo de sus vidas. La gente pierde el pelo, las palabras pierden la tilde.


----------



## Guillermo Pizarro

Muy claro.


----------

